# ,  / > Alinco >  Alinco DR-610

## (RA6HCN)

Alinco DR-610 (  /)       , 
             .
     -    .
        .
    ,        , 
      .
  -    ? 
, ,     ?

----------


## ru9tr

.

----------


## rw4ln

,  2-  , ,      ,   .    ,   .        ,        .    ,      -.  !

----------


## ua9cee

605/610/140               .       "" :Wink: ,..  "".     ,   . .  ,      ,   -            (   ).        135-     " "    -     .

----------

